# Help with Bluegill Mount



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I have a wall-mounted Bluegill that I would like to put on a desk. The Bluegill's connected with a piece of 12" vertical driftwood with the B.G. in the middle. What's the best way to do this? I'm thinking drilling a hole in the bottom of the driftwood, adding wire and connecting it to a base or something. Thanks everyone.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds like ya have it figured out


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

snortwheeze said:


> Sounds like ya have it figured out


Where do I get wire from?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Could use a wood dowl and just have it 3" or so, so you wouldn't see it also. Drill hole in whatever base(another piece of drift wood) and one in the vertical one and some wood glue and your in... I'd imagine ya can find a wood dowl anywhere. **** maybe even find a gnarly looking branch with some knots or something cool looking. Lot's of things ya could do


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

how big is the bluegill marks man sir


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Use square rod


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

slowpaya said:


> how big is the bluegill marks man sir


11" Caught by my brother back in the 90's.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

t y


----------

